# 2012 gli!!!



## msummers (Nov 30, 2009)

Hi everyone,

If you don't know already the GLI is coming and I tried finding a post about it so I could update on information but I am new to the site and couldn't find much so I figured I would start this thread for people to update from time to time.

I am a sales rep in Ontario Canada and I was informed by my GM that the order for the GLI has started and they should be arriving here in the Spring.

Here is some great information for you it is the Spec. sheet.

If you have any questions don't hesitate to ask and I will do my best to answer it and if there is anyone in the area that would like to have their name on one of the first ones let me know!

1629W2
2.0 TSI 200HP, 6-speed Manual 2.0 TSI 200HP, 6-speed DSG w/ Tiptronic
Jetta GLI includes:

17" alloy wheels 'CleanInvert' w/ anti-theft locks and all-season tires
60/40 split folding rear seats w/ centre armrest and pass-through
8-way manually adjustable sport driver seat & 6-way passenger sport seat
Auxiliary input
Bluetooth® Mobile Phone Connectivity
Climatronic dual-zone electronic climate control
Cruise control
Diversity antenna
Driver & passenger front airbags, side airbags and Side Curtain Protection®
Electro-mechanical power steering
ESP - Electronic Stabilization Programme
Front fog lights - sport design
Heatable front seats and washer nozzles
Kessy - keyless access with start/stop button
MDI - Media Device Interface w/ iPod connectivity
Multifunction GLI sport steering wheel w/ available DSG paddle shifters
Multifunction trip computer and indicator
Multilink rear suspension
Premium 8 radio - touch screen w/ 6-disc CD changer & 6 speakers
SIRIUS® satellite radio integrated
Sport suspension


P96 GLI Luxury Leather Package
Leather seating surfaces
Power sunroof

P97 18" alloy wheels 'CleanInvert' w/ anti-theft locks and all-season tires

P98 Technology Package
RNS 315 Navigation - touch screen
Premium audio system - 600-watt digital sound package (9 speakers)

3FE Power sunroof (cannot be combined with P96)

Colour & Trim

Colour

2T2T Deep Black

2R2R Platinum Gray Metallic

B4B4 Candy White

G2G2 Tornado Red

0V0V Frost Silver

Titan Black /* Red stiching *- "Gloss" Cloth / Leatherette

Titan Black */ Red stiching *- Vienna Leather


----------



## nunumkv (Jul 5, 2010)

i got some saving to do then!!


----------



## GliGirlDriver (Dec 15, 2009)




----------



## spikeblue (Dec 3, 2010)

i have a ? is the steering wheel the same as the GTI but with GLI letters??? thats it come with nav?? do you have the price info??


----------



## spikeblue (Dec 3, 2010)

thats it come with HIDS and LEDS??


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

But the better Golf and GTI are available now.


----------



## iamsuperdan (Aug 9, 2001)

GTINC said:


> But the better Golf and GTI are available now.


Better? That's totally subjective. 

Personally, I hate hunchbacks. I'll take a trunk over a hatch anyday.


----------



## crestfallen (Dec 2, 2010)

GTIGirlDriver said:


>


Sooo Sexy! I love it!


----------



## iamsuperdan (Aug 9, 2001)

Definitely a good looking photochop.


----------



## iPinch (Oct 25, 2008)

spikeblue said:


> thats it come with HIDS and LEDS??


No and NO


----------



## Dmeyers (Jan 4, 2011)

Can't wait to see how people stance this bad boy


----------



## Brush (Nov 18, 2002)

To the OP, 

Any chance this [2R2R Platinum Gray Metallic] will be an option for the Canadian GTI? 

tia


----------



## brekdown29 (Jun 26, 2007)

in for first real pics


----------



## hellseeker (Oct 9, 2007)

does the gli come with a limited slip eLSD like the gti?


----------



## iPinch (Oct 25, 2008)

yes


----------



## tg442 (Jul 13, 2010)

looks best in red


----------



## morro (Sep 9, 2011)

*Fender*

Don't want to be a spoiler but I think the system is 400 watts and not 600 watts...


----------



## Kzoo (Jun 23, 2011)

My local VW dealership has an all black GLI on the lot already. Pretty sweet! Nothing I'd trade my .:R32 in for, but sweet none the less.:thumbup:


----------



## VWRedux (Jun 3, 2009)

Too heavy.... I wanted to really love this car... went to dealer and wasn't very impressed.


----------



## Jamboi21 (Aug 25, 2011)

Guess what i have.....


----------



## Laser04 (May 25, 2006)

Sharp Look'in Car

:thumbup::thumbup:

:beer:


----------



## mk3jetta 95 (Sep 27, 2011)

come on my moms 01 saab has 230 hp step it up :/


----------



## xJOKERx (Apr 8, 2009)

VWRedux said:


> Too heavy.... I wanted to really love this car... went to dealer and wasn't very impressed.


x2 on this... I'm in for MKVII or just sticking MKVI GTI from now on... 

I wasn't that impressed with the spy shots of the MKVII GTI either... looks like cars are just getting larger and larger...


----------



## empx2 (Sep 29, 2011)

*Just got my new GLI*

Just picked up my GLI on Monday night. I love it!. I have had an Audi A4 S-Line, BMW 335 and this car blows them away. Yes, it doesn't have power seats but beyond that it is amazing.


I usually always change my wheels but these are perfect. The car flies and shifts so smooth.

Not sure how to upload a picture yet but I will.


----------



## empx2 (Sep 29, 2011)

Do you think I should make the Grille have the Red Stripes like the GTI?


----------



## mrcolodne (Feb 9, 2011)

*18" rims*

do you know the name of them?


----------



## empx2 (Sep 29, 2011)

*GLI 18" Wheels*

The Wheels on GLI are the Standard 18" GLI Autobahn Wheels. 

The non Autobahn comes with ugly 17"'s


----------



## 2012GLIDRIVER (Oct 5, 2011)

Good luck empx2, I just bought the very same car on Saturday and I'm having a ball with it. Really nice car and regardless of the cons comments on the interior quality I'm reading I like the car and considering the cost and what you get it can't be beat. :thumbup:


----------



## Katakisan (Sep 15, 2011)

Nice GLI; I love the gray metallic!


----------



## G_L_I_2012 (May 26, 2014)

Jamboi21 said:


> Guess what i have.....


picked one of these up this weekend - traded in a 2012 Jetta SE 2.5 which I liked - this car I LOVE! :thumbup:


----------

